# An easy road to Gold Status??



## GetawaysRus (Aug 12, 2010)

Saw this thread on FlyerTalk:
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marriott-rewards/1115725-wow-gold-challenge.html#post14472556

Marriott offers a Gold Status challenge.  If the OP in this thread is right, 12 nights within 3 months equals Gold Status.

My thought:  as an MVCI owner, I am sometimes able to arrange 2 MVCI weeks in a row (or close together).  If one did not have Gold Status, could you sign up for a challenge shortly before these stays and easily reach Gold?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2010)

Marriott usually wants to see that you have some type of equivalent status with another hotel program. They want you to move your business from their competitor to them. If you don't have a high status with another program, then there wouldn't be any business/market share they would be picking up.

Now this may not always be the case, but in most cases I would say it is true. It is called a status match program for a reason.


----------



## rthib (Aug 12, 2010)

If you have status somewhere else , then they might do it - but for what gain.
You only get to do a match once and I have a feeling if you did something like this and then didn't keep staying at Marriott, they would very quickly but in clauses excluding Vacation Club stays from status match.

If you are a real Frequent Traveler and are doing this to quickly match status and move to Marriott, then go for it.

But if you are not, please play fair so as to not ruin the program from those who are living by the spirit and rules of the program.

We often complain about arcane exclusions in reward programs, it is stuff like this that often creates them.

Just my .02


----------



## wvacations (Aug 13, 2010)

Be sure to read the small print about MVCI nights and promotions. You can earn Elite nights with your Timeshare weeks (and get-aways. exchanges, xyz, etc) but they do not count for promotions. Last year they sent me an offer to stay 18 nights in 3 months to get gold and the TS stays did not count. I made gold anyway with CC 15 nights Elite bonus. THe CC bonus was not counted either but put me over 50 nights.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 13, 2010)

The easiest way to get gold status (or platinum) is to get the Marriott Visa and pump every dollar you spend through it.  You get one stay for each $3,000 spent.  Spending $60,000 per year gets you 20 days, plus 15 days per year for just having the card gets you 35 days without staying one night.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> The easiest way to get gold status (or platinum) is to get the Marriott Visa and pump every dollar you spend through it.  You get one stay for each $3,000 spent.  *Spending $60,000 per year* gets you 20 days, plus 15 days per year for just having the card gets you 35 days without staying one night.




OUCH!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 13, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> OUCH!



Terry, it's not difficult to do at all if you use the VISA card as if it's your checking account - put everything under the sun on it (monthly bills, food shopping, clothing, Christmas, MVCI dues, etc.) and pay the balance every month.  It has a $65 annual fee but you get a free night cert annually on the anniversary, and those elite nights add up quickly even if you never pay a cent of interest.


----------



## catharsis (Aug 13, 2010)

*can confirm it works - but in my case will easily stay the 12 nights in hotels.*

Hi

I can confirm that the nights stayed at the MVCI properties do count towards satisfying the promotion.

I emailed a contact at marriott and received a 'gold challenge' before leaving for a 6 hotel night/7 MVCI nights trip recently.

After the trip I was showing '13 qualifying elite nights.

I will actually be staying quite a lot in Marriott hotels in any case (2 more next week, and 3 the following weekend.) now that I have received the gold status.

When staying at the 'higher-end' Marriotts acquiring gold status really makes the difference.

On the other hand I might echo the previous poster who asked that people who are never going to stay, or stay regularly in Marriott Hotels do not exploit this opportunity.

Having said that, I believe if you are in the fortunate position of being able to get the marriott credit card (and it's associated 10 nights) - as well as having 7 or even 14 nights of MVCI stays per year, then it is legitimate enough to use this challenge to get to gold status quicker- as long as you feel you wwill get close to the required 50 nights per year.

(One last note btw is that when doing a challenge you are GIVEN the gold status immediately, before your trip starts, which is of benefit.)

also worth noting - when I contacted MR through their 'normal channels' I was asked to jump through a variety of hoops t get this challenge (and I am an A1-Club Platinum through my business travel) - however emailing someone else in marriot (address found on flyertalk) was answered promptly and professionally and resulted in my challenge being issued immediately.

...don't take no for an answer!


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree it will work. I put about ***K on my Amex sending my oldest DD to college. Those points were then converted to FF miles.  



SueDonJ said:


> Terry, it's not difficult to do at all if you use the VISA card as if it's your checking account - put everything under the sun on it (monthly bills, food shopping, clothing, Christmas, MVCI dues, etc.) and pay the balance every month.  It has a $65 annual fee but you get a free night cert annually on the anniversary, and those elite nights add up quickly even if you never pay a cent of interest.


----------



## winger (Aug 13, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Terry, it's not difficult to do at all if you use the VISA card as if it's your checking account - put everything under the sun on it (monthly bills, food shopping, clothing, Christmas, MVCI dues, etc.) and pay the balance every month.  It has a $65 annual fee but you get a free night cert annually on the anniversary, and those elite nights add up quickly even if you never pay a cent of interest.


Unfortunately, alot of big items (e.g. mortgage, taxes (well, without surcharges I think), etc.) cannot be charged onto a Visa card...   $60k/year is ALOT of expenses for a family (when alot of families may not even make this much AFTER taxes).

Question, can school tuition normally be paid via a credit card?   How about purchasing a new car, can the entire purchase go onto a card?  Just trying to think up some ideas


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I can chime in on that. My oldest DD's college was able to be paid with a CC and was actually fee free for the first three years. Now there is a service fee on all CC payments.

When I tried to buy my second DD's little SUV with the Amex, the salesman came back in and said that they would only take $5000 on the card, so that's what I did.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 13, 2010)

winger said:


> Question, can school tuition normally be paid via a credit card?   How about purchasing a new car, can the entire purchase go onto a card?  Just trying to think up some ideas



I charge college tuition on my Marriott Visa up to the credit limit.  It's an expense I have to pay anyway, so I may as well get Marriott points for it.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just be careful with tuition charges- many schools have been adding surcharges over the last several years. I was able to do it for 3 years with our older daughter, but by her senior year it would have been about 2.5%. Of course, that's the year we had 2 kids in college, so it would have been nice, esp. since our daughters went to NYU- students' dream school, but a tuition nightmare for parents.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be honest and tell you that I probably spend more than that on my visa each year.

As others have posted, you just need to use it for everything.  I don't use a debit card except to get money from an ATM once in a while.  I don't write many checks either.

Plus $5000 per month where I live isn't a huge amount.

Heck, I'm putting close to $3000 in maintenance and other timeshare fees on it alone each year.

I put about $2000 per year in tolls on it.

Gas is probably $3000 per year.

Groceries add up to about $7500 per year.

Clothing is at least $3000 per year (kids keep growing).

I guess the rest must be Starbucks... 



thinze3 said:


> OUCH!


----------



## wvacations (Aug 13, 2010)

catharsis said:


> Hi
> 
> I can confirm that the nights stayed at the MVCI properties do count towards satisfying the promotion.
> 
> ...



I agree that MVCI stays,exchanges,get aways count as Elite nights that count towards Elite Status. They do not count for promotions such as "Mega Bonus", "Stay xx nights and get xx nights free" and they do not count when you get the offer to keep your Gold/Platinum by only staying xx more nights before end of year promotions.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> The easiest way to get gold status (or platinum) is to get the Marriott Visa and pump every dollar you spend through it. You get one stay for each $3,000 spent. Spending $60,000 per year gets you 20 days, plus 15 days per year for just having the card gets you 35 days without staying one night.


Wow - I may have to look into that.  Does that mean that spending $3 million on a Marriott Visa earns Lifetime Platinum status?

And Marriott timeshare stays count, too?  That's incredible.

Too bad they're not partnered with AA anymore.  That would seal the deal for me.


----------



## wvacations (Aug 14, 2010)

The "Elite" nights sweeten to pot a bit, but compared to Airline credit cards, Airline cards may be a bigger value. Example, spend 25,000 on either card, Airline card will give you a free domestic round trip ticket, Marriott gives you just 1 free night in level 6 hotel basic view. Now with the Elite nights maybe you reach Gold/Platinum status and get upgraded to best view. I do both, I use Hawaiian Airline card for all purchases except resturants and Hotels (and Marriott MF). Resturants give you 2 points for each dollar and Marriott purchases give you 5 miles per dollar! It is a balancing act! Also always pay the balance each month as both these cards have unrealistic interest rates.


----------



## sparty (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what happens when you go over 75 elite nights in a year? Do the nights above 75 rollover to the next year? Or do nights in excess of 75 just get cropped?


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 14, 2010)

With the elite status the rewards points multiply also.  You get 20% more with silver, 25% with gold, and 50% more with platinum.

With the black visa card, the big difference is that you get 5 points per dollar spent at Marriott, 2 points per dollar at restaurants/airlines/car rentals.  
If you use it a lot for Marriott purchases (i.e. business travel), it multiplies very quickly.  I personally have 800,000 marriott rewards points and accumulate them faster than I spend them most of the time.



mwollert said:


> The "Elite" nights sweeten to pot a bit, but compared to Airline credit cards, Airline cards may be a bigger value. Example, spend 25,000 on either card, Airline card will give you a free domestic round trip ticket, Marriott gives you just 1 free night in level 6 hotel basic view. Now with the Elite nights maybe you reach Gold/Platinum status and get upgraded to best view. I do both, I use Hawaiian Airline card for all purchases except resturants and Hotels (and Marriott MF). Resturants give you 2 points for each dollar and Marriott purchases give you 5 miles per dollar! It is a balancing act! Also always pay the balance each month as both these cards have unrealistic interest rates.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know when this challenge ends?  I'd like to take advantage of it after Sept. 1st as I have a 21 day stay in December.
ilene


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> Does anyone know when this challenge ends?  I'd like to take advantage of it after Sept. 1st as I have a 21 day stay in December.
> ilene



This isn't a promotion. It is something that Marriott offers to try to gain market share. It is an ongoing program. If you have a status with a competing hotel company, they will match it if you can meet the challenge. It would be rare that they offer the challenge to someone that doesn't have some type of elite status elsewhere.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 14, 2010)

We were in Niagara Falls at the Marriott and didn't get free wi-fi.  We were told that even though we were Marriott Rewards members, free wi-fi was only given to gold members.  I actually sent a letter to Marriott suggesting that they need to re think that.  While I understand that there needs to be different recognition for each level, they should consider doing something with Vacation Club owners.  I told them that I own 3 units, and if I paid for the stays, I'd get points and rewards and that basically, VC owners have paid for their stays up front.  We'll see what happens; maybe if enough VC owners complain, something may be done.


----------



## rthib (Aug 14, 2010)

*If you own three units*

You do get credit for your VC units.
Three units = 21 nights.
Gold = 50 nights.


----------



## wvacations (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe this new benifit that recently started is only for Gold/Platinum rewards members. Now that MCVI nights count towards Elite status, they have included you MVCI stays. You need 50 nights for Gold and 75 for Platinum elite status. Be sure to put your MRD number on all your MVCI stays and they will count towards your elite goals.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been gold for 4-5 years now due to business travel and have to say, it's not really worth much. A small gift at check in and a small bump in points, yes, but not much more.

When I was platinum, there were real benefits - tons of upgrades, etc.

But gold? I'm not really sure it's worth striving for.

It should also be noted that you can only challenge ONCE. If I were challenging, I'd be going for platinum. In either case, though, if you're not meeting the annual threshold, it's going to be a limited benefit.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 14, 2010)

We put DS's tuition on the Marriott Visa until this year.  The college made 2 changes- charging 2.5% surcharge to use the card for tuition, and advised they would only take Discover or Mastercard-They no longer accept Visa for tuition, housing, or misc. college fees. :annoyed: but would accept the 2 other cards, and for housing only no fees would be charged.

We were doing pretty good until that came along.  Now we just pay tuition by debit card, as this has no charge.  But because we had it budgeted out when we really had to pay the fees (when the cc was due) it threw the budget out of whack for a couple of months until we could get onto a new schedule.  But we no longer get points for our biggest annual expense


----------



## kjd (Aug 15, 2010)

I have been at the gold level like a lot MRP card holders but am platinum this year and probably will be platinum again next year.  Frankly, I haven't seen much difference between the two as a practical matter.  Platinum does give one a more generous point accumulation but the difference in actual benefits are IMO marginal.

If you stay at the top of the line Marriott brands (JW Marriott, Marriott Hotels and Resorts,  Renaissance Hotels, etc.) there is a definite difference.  For those of us that stay at the lower priced Marriott products you have to really have a skeptical look at any upgrade.  I have been offered 200 MRP several times or a selection of any food item in the Marketplace in lieu of a platinum upgrade.  Is that worth 25 nights of credit?  

Sometimes they will offer a free breakfast in lieu of having a designated club floor room.  Of course the club floor is usually closed on weekends at most Marriotts that have them.  Overall, my experience says your just as well off with gold.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> This isn't a promotion. It is something that Marriott offers to try to gain market share. It is an ongoing program. If you have a status with a competing hotel company, they will match it if you can meet the challenge. It would be rare that they offer the challenge to someone that doesn't have some type of elite status elsewhere.



I do have higher status with starwood.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> I do have higher status with starwood.



Then I would suggest waiting as you mentioned.


----------



## JimIg23 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am having an issue now on this.  I had two rooms at MHZ last week wihich should have given me 14 nights and enough to reach gold.  They only credited me for 7 night and combined both bills for my MRP point total.  I send it something to Marriott to correct this hopefully.....


----------



## dima (Aug 15, 2010)

*Nights credit for II exchanges*

I've been told, that MVCI to MVCI exchanges done through II doesn't count to MR nights stays. Is it right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2010)

JimIg23 said:


> I am having an issue now on this.  I had two rooms at MHZ last week wihich should have given me 14 nights and enough to reach gold.  They only credited me for 7 night and combined both bills for my MRP point total.  I send it something to Marriott to correct this hopefully.....



You likely won't get the credit. The rules indicate that you can only earn credit for the room you occupy. Two rooms won't give you double night credit since you can only occupy one.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 15, 2010)

dima said:


> I've been told, that MVCI to MVCI exchanges done through II doesn't count to MR nights stays. Is it right?


Similarly, do RCI exchanges count?

I have one exchange into a Marriott later this year, and would gladly show some loyalty to Marriott if my timeshare exchanges earned stay credits.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 15, 2010)

I've received credit for marriott to marriott exchanges and non-marriott to marriott exchanges.  I've received credits on getaways also.  I could buy three studio weeks from II for about $750 total and get 15 nights credit.  That may be worth it even if I don't stay in them every night.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> I've received credit for marriott to marriott exchanges and non-marriott to marriott exchanges.  I've received credits on getaways also.  I could buy three studio weeks from II for about $750 total and get 15 nights credit.  That may be worth it even if I don't stay in them every night.



You have to at least check in to the resort to get credit. A no show isn't eligible for elite night credit. This is definitely true at hotels. But many vacation club properties check you in ahead of time, so it may work. We have had times where we checked in a day or more late and still received seven nights credit. This is because they pre-checked us in on the regular checkin date. Not sure what would happen if you didn't show at all.


----------



## rthib (Aug 15, 2010)

dima said:


> I've been told, that MVCI to MVCI exchanges done through II doesn't count to MR nights stays. Is it right?



You have been told incorrectly.

I have always received nigh credit for exchanges (once we started getting night credits that is)

You can even have the exchange show up on your account before you get there, so you can see it in your upcoming reservations - For me it helps offset when I see NJ or Fairfield Inn, middle of nowhere IA.

Once you get your confirmation from II, look for the Marriott Reservation code (8 digit starting with 8).
Go to Marriott site and you can add the reservation to your account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2010)

rthib said:


> Once you get your confirmation from II, look for the Marriott Reservation code (8 digit starting with 8).
> Go to Marriott site and you can add the reservation to your account.



It isn't quite that easy any more. You can't add your MR number to the reservation online any more. You have to call to have it done, sometimes having to call several different reps before finding one that will add it for you.


----------



## dima (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for your answers. 
Originally, I called MR phone number and tried to add my MVCI stays (3 weeks that didn't show up for night stays!) and rep told me that it is not possible if exchanges were done through II. Now I will try to add my MVCI stays one more time and will try to do it on web-site.
Thank you all for answers!


----------



## JimIg23 (Aug 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> You likely won't get the credit. The rules indicate that you can only earn credit for the room you occupy. Two rooms won't give you double night credit since you can only occupy one.



I sent it in anyway to try. If I get it, I will post it.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 15, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> I've been gold for 4-5 years now due to business travel and have to say, it's not really worth much. A small gift at check in and a small bump in points, yes, but not much more.
> 
> When I was platinum, there were real benefits - tons of upgrades, etc.
> 
> ...



I did the Taste of Gold promotion last year and managed to keep Gold status this year with because of having 52 nights (mostly timeshares).  It is something I did strive for last year and must say it payed off several times with upgraded rooms on the concierge level both last year and this year including free breakfasts each time. It also earned me 20 free high dollar breakfasts in Rome ($40/ea) and Paris ($45/ea) this summer.

Next year (2011) I don't anticipate quite the number of quality perks, even though I will probably make Gold again this year.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 15, 2010)

So does Gold or Platinum status get you any perks at Marriott timeshares, or just at their hotels?  Between timeshare stays, credit card, and hotel stays, I could easily get Gold and probably Platinum status.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 16, 2010)

Elite status counts for nothing at Marriott TS's.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 16, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Elite status counts for nothing at Marriott TS's.



... except for a few bonus rewards points (25% for Gold) for expenses charged to your room.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 2, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> I've been gold for 4-5 years now due to business travel and have to say, it's not really worth much. A small gift at check in and a small bump in points, yes, but not much more.
> 
> When I was platinum, there were real benefits - tons of upgrades, etc.
> 
> ...



Gold gives you upgrades, free wi-fi, free breakfast and/or concierge lounge access, and extra bonus points.  The difference between Gold and Silver is HUGE.


----------

